# trailer decking



## coachbuilds (May 9, 2008)

I have 70's era tri-axle trailer that I need to re-deck. What type of material should I use(wood)? Is pressure treated 5/4 the way to go? Is it stong enough to support the weight of a backhoe?


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

nope


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

most trailers use 2" rough cut at minimum for wood decking. I would use hemlock unless you want to go for a hardwood. Oak would be nice and strong but $$$$.


----------



## RPC470 (May 12, 2008)

White oak rough cut from a lumber mill probably about $500 then get the self tapping bolts to go into the 1/4" steel from McMaster Carr Probaly about a days work I have done 3 of them


----------



## coachbuilds (May 9, 2008)

oak seems to be the general concencus (sp?). Thanks for the input!


----------



## Kgmz (Feb 9, 2007)

Oak or Apitong.

Most new trailers come with a Apitong deck.

Heres a link to a company in PA that replaces trailer decks.

http://www.dkhostetler.com/trailerfloors.html


----------

